
DMVs Are Selling Your Data to Private Investigators - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43kxzq/dmvs-selling-data-private-investigators-making-millions-of-dollars
======
dmitrygr
Government data should either be entirely open to anyone freely, or not
available except with a warrant. This middle ground is very scummy.

